# [SOLVED] Deus Ex Installation Error



## KoLAddict (Jul 7, 2006)

I bought the Deus Ex Complete Collection which has the original Deus Ex and Invisible War. During installation of the original Deus Ex I got an error, but it said it finished. When playing it, it said it was missing EFFECTS and closed out. I tried uninstalling it so I could re-install it, but got an error about needing to close out of a duplicate process. I rebooted the computer and got the same error, so I just deleted the Deus Ex folder and all contents, then ran CCleaner to delete the entry in the Add/Remove Programs, and then ran the Registry Scanner and deleted the registries for Deus Ex, so for all intents and purposes it's gone. However, when I load the game again, it goes to the Deus Ex/Invisible War choice, and has options to Play or Install, the original Deus Ex still has Play highlighted and Install grayed out. So somehow the disc thinks the game is installed on my computer still, which it isn't. I have rebooted the computer since then, and have removed/re-inserted the disc as well and am still having the issue. I figured out about opening the disc and running Setup as Windows XP Service Pack 3 compatible, but can't install it. 

When I navigate to Deus Ex in the disc, and try to manually run the Setup.exe for Deus Ex specifically, I get the error about closing out of the duplicate process and try again, when there isn't a duplicate process. Anyone have any idea, aside from formatting my PC, to get the game to allow me to re-install it? I can't think of anywhere else to check for files to delete so I can, I figured it was just the registry.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Deus Ex Installation Error*

Try using Revo uninstaller to remove all the bits and pieces.

When you reinstall do it in compatibility mode with Admin privileges checked.


----------



## KoLAddict (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: Deus Ex Installation Error*

Thanks, tried that, it didn't work unfortunately. 

I was tinkering and got it though. What I did was actually copied the contents of the disc to my HDD, since the game's so old it didn't cause any issues. Then I ran the Setup as Admin, and was able to force the install.

Thanks again for the help though, glad we were able to get it working.

EDIT: How do I mark it answered, so I can flag it? Thanks.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Deus Ex Installation Error*

Under Thread tools at the top mark as Solved.

Glad you got to work that was the next step.


----------

